
Show HN: Listabot – A Time Tracking and Invoicing App for IOS - xivusr
http://www.listabot.com
======
xivusr
Hi! Listabot is an IOS app I've been making with Swift for tracking hours &
invoicing.

I've been a freelance contractor for awhile and I know there are tons of time
tracking apps. I'm trying to make it easier to just track tasks & invoice
without having to create an account or signup for a monthly subscription.

Currently I have calendar integration, reminders, & html/CSV invoices that can
be exported, and I have more features I'm working on.

Thanks for checking this out & I appreciate any feedback you have :-)

~~~
welder
Have you seen [https://wakatime.com](https://wakatime.com)? You can time track
automatically, and data export to your Listabot.

~~~
xivusr
I hadn't seen Wakatime yet - but it looks very cool!

I really like the leaderboards and how work is automatically tracked.

I created an account to check this out some more - Thanks for sharing!

